# Creepy, unsettling Tunes



## Selor Kiith (21. Februar 2010)

Auch mal hier,

Ich bin sicher nicht der einzige der hier gerne mal ein wenig creepiness hört, sich einfach zurücklehnen und alles auf sich wirken lassen...
Falls wer nichts mit meiner Beschreibung anfangen kann ein paar Beispiele.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jopta16Pmnw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ndmMxhQxf-w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wie gesagt ich bin sicher nicht alleine damit und ich wollte mal fragen was ihr so davon haltet und was ihr so kennt abgesehen von den dutzenden Screamern auf Youtube...
Ich persönlich mag es lieber wenn es wenige Töne sind die kräftig wirken und eine dichtere Atmosphäre schaffen wo einem mehr der Schauer kalt über den Rücken läuft als die kompletten Stücke ^^

Mal schauen was hier alles zusammenkommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (21. Februar 2010)

Irgendwie dachte ich die ganze Zeit "Wie lange dauert das Intro von dem Black Metal Song noch?", aber da kommt ja garnichts mehr ^^ Also als Filmmusik find ich sowas ja toll, aber ich würde es mir nicht privat irgendwie zu Hause oder Unterwegs anhören. Wenn ich depri Klaviermucke hören will, dann lieber Bach. Da ist immerhin etwas mehr abwechslung drin.


----------



## Bloodletting (22. Februar 2010)

Tzä ... billig. =P

Ich sag nur:



Soundtrack von Silent Hill 1 bis 3.


----------



## Manowar (22. Februar 2010)

Ich finds nice :>
Zähl mir mal nen paar Sachen auf, die man gut davon hören kann bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und bis auf in Filmen, hab ich sowas noch nie wirklich gehört.


----------



## Selor Kiith (22. Februar 2010)

Ich hab leider bisher noch keinen Künstler gefunden der mehr davon oder ausschließlich sowas macht, immer nur einzelene Stücke und Glücksfunde auf Youtube... da sind aber leider zu 90% nur Screamer obwohl viele recht vielversprechend klingen.
Und ich mags einfach, ganz davon abgesehen davon das es meinen armen Verstand auf Hochtouren bringt so ist der Effekt, wenn ich dann wie so oft am Fenster stehe und hinausschaue einfach nur geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier noch was:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0XOfE96ABFI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qMfoRqbS-Ko

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Manowar (22. Februar 2010)

Arrr ich Depp, ich hab sowas ja sogar auf der Platte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kNe8znkBE9s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



"Grabesmond" wird dir bestimmt gefallen


----------



## Selor Kiith (22. Februar 2010)

Hört sich nicht schlecht an, werd mir mal was davon zu gemüte führen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DasX2007 (22. Februar 2010)

Könntest du auch was mit Dark Ambient, Darkjazz oder Drone anfangen? Klingt alles recht "creepy" und erzeugt ebenfalls eine düstere Atmosphäre.

Kann dir nacher ein paar Soundbeispiele und Künstler nennen wenn du willst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (22. Februar 2010)

Mhm sagt mir alles nichts und Youtube spukt nicht wirklich was aus...

Edit: Ich meine natürlich spucken und nicht spuken... das kommt davon wenn man eindeutige Filme schaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Februar 2010)

ouh Selor da haste bei mir voll ins Schwarze getroffen darauf steh ich ech t:O


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. Februar 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JCtgTpxgwjc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Noch was, was ich gefunden habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neyru (2. März 2010)

auch qenn nur das intro creepy is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MQPVTrZTwFc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DasX2007 (3. März 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=amTvE2tsIvQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Kann generell das gesamte Album "Hin-Fort" von Trist empfehlen!


----------



## Trinithi (4. März 2010)

Die Beiden hier sind irgendwie verstörend... und creepy...strange.. anders kann ich es nicht beschreiben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tool - Viginti Tres on Youtube

Such a Surge - Floating on Last.FM


----------



## Caps-lock (4. März 2010)

das sind doch nur alles Möchtegernegrusellieder ^^
wirklich gruselig ist DAS hier





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FB3W3-qITCU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und verstörend ist es, das es den Mist noch auf CD zu kaufen gibt.


----------



## Trinithi (4. März 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> und verstörend ist es, das es den Mist noch auf CD zu kaufen gibt.



Wth !! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich glaub ich blute aus den Ohren

Der Mist wird doch unter Garantie auf dem Ballermann verkauft/verschleudert. ^^


----------



## Caps-lock (4. März 2010)

Ich hab euch gewarnt (wo ist der kotzende Smiley denn hin)


----------



## Trinithi (4. März 2010)

Das hab ich mich eben auch gefragt ^^


----------



## Caps-lock (4. März 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JEAPHZk2tqc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das dürfte hier eher reinpassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Und es klingt auch um Welten besser.


----------

